# Cheapest place to by campy groupset?



## prspect06

I'm looking for a chorus 11 groupset. Can someone point me in the direction of a good deal for this group?


----------



## Eyorerox

Ribble have an additional 10% off

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/gsg/r...groupsets?sub=conf_GS_CAR&type=RIBMO&tmp=_CAR


----------



## rockon

Texas Cyclesport for $1099.99 

http://www.texascyclesport.com/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=5512


----------



## prspect06

rockon said:


> Texas Cyclesport for $1099.99
> 
> http://www.texascyclesport.com/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=5512


This is for the 2010 groupset. What is the difference between it and 2011?


----------



## bcmf

There is a guy who lives not too far from me (in Ireland) who has a couple of Record 11sp gruppo's selling on ebay for €1080 ($1542-ish)posted worldwide


----------



## bikerjulio

Texascyclesport will not ship outside the US


----------



## Waves77

A friend of mine got an amazing deal at Velomine. They're based in the US instead of Europe, so warranty will still apply.


----------



## RussellS

prspect06 said:


> I'm looking for a chorus 11 groupset. Can someone point me in the direction of a good deal for this group?


Here is a list of places selling the Chorus group. Or were in early 2010. You can do a Google search to find the official website name. As you can see, Belgium, Germany, Europe, UK are where they are located. Some don't sell to the USA. Some don't take credit cards. Happy searching.

hopmans
bikegear.be
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online.de/
pro-bikeshop.be
jejames
xtremecycles
bike-palast
merlin
wielerhuisdeheij.123website.eu
bikebitsuk
shinybikes
high-cycles.de
jedi-sports.de
ribble


----------



## aplitt86

Waves77 said:


> A friend of mine got an amazing deal at Velomine. They're based in the US instead of Europe, so warranty will still apply.


I just ordered mine from velomine on ebay for $1295 and free shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270732026964&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## defmut

Lickton's in the states has 2011 Chorus for $1,272.22.


----------



## fastriderdude

Texas Cyclesport has a super Record for $1999 I think their Chorus Is Cheaper than Lickton

Use their Code INRB


----------



## igonebikin

Same Deal with Texas Cyclesport - 15% off storewide JUL18


----------



## fastev

Shiny has it for about $1100. I bought my 2010 Chorus group from them for well under $1k last April and it arrived 4 days after I ordered. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## zmudshark

Velomine is another place to try. I have had good luck with both them and Texas Cyclesport, and you get the US warranty, no customs hassles. I believe both price match.

I would buy from either of them, no hesitation.


----------



## fastriderdude

Texas Cyclesport is the best one to use in the United States. They also have a Super Record Groupset on sale for $2079 and their Record Group is $1699 but use their codes. Good Luck.

Texas Cyclesport is also giving 10% storewide today I see.


----------



## igonebikin

I just purchased a Chorus Group From Texas Cyclesport for $1278.45 with free shipping. Thanks for the tips. I used their rebate code. INRB


----------



## clalor

igonebikin said:


> I just purchased a Chorus Group From Texas Cyclesport for $1278.45 with free shipping. Thanks for the tips. I used their rebate code. INRB


Wow, you have 8 total posts on the forum and they're all about Texas Cyclesport. Hmm...


----------



## anotherguy

I just got a bunch of campy goodies from Ribble after people on here said they were GTG. Ordered on the 17th and they showed up on the 23rd. They packing left a little to be desired as the rear derailleur box was a little banged up but the component itself is in perfect shape.


----------



## CampyGruppo

Craigslist and Ebay


----------



## orange_julius

zmudshark said:


> Velomine is another place to try. I have had good luck with both them and Texas Cyclesport, and you get the US warranty, no customs hassles. I believe both price match.
> 
> I would buy from either of them, no hesitation.


+1 on Velomine. Don't be shy to call and ask them directly to see if they can price-match.


----------



## orange_julius

CampyGruppo said:


> Craigslist and Ebay


For NIB and current items, I think they are about the worst possible places. Even if you buy from competitive vendors like Velomine, TXcyclesport, etc., their eBay prices are higher than what they are willing to sell you direct due to eBay's premium. Might as well call those places directly and save both of you rather than benefit eBay.

For used items you might get a good deal on eBay and Craigslist.


----------



## viendo

Eurobikeparts.com


----------



## IcemanYVR

viendo said:


> Eurobikeparts.com


+1 on Euro Bike Parts. They're out of California, and have great service. I bought my Chorus group from them and my Eurus wheelset. 

Best prices anywhere.


----------



## mrswiss

ribblecycles in the uk have great prices on Campy Parts also probikekit. Bike Parts Compare is a good place for Campagnolo price comparisons from the major online stores.


----------

